# Delete Them All!



## Shadow 2002 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hello, I think we should delete all that have not posted. They are just people who take up space for no reason. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this should be done.

-Shadow 2002-


----------



## dice (Nov 19, 2002)

yeah all people who have been here for up to say two weeks and havent posted at least 30 posts should be taken of for good


----------



## Shadow 2002 (Nov 19, 2002)

But I don't have  THAT many posts! But I'm really active! But come on just delete anybody who have been on 2 weeks and havn't had a single post. Thats much farer.


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Nov 19, 2002)

i agree ... 

there are some ppl that are here just to see...

something most be done....


----------



## BlackRose (Nov 19, 2002)

QUOTE(Shadow 2002 @ Nov 19 2002 said:


> Hello, I think we should delete all that have not posted. They are just people who take up space for no reason. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this should be done.
> 
> -Shadow 2002-


I'm so very sorry that there are those of us who enjoy reading the forums who know better than to open their mouths when they've nothing useful to say. We'll go now, and leave you with nothing but an interesting mix of useful conversation and ignorant "me-too"ism

BR


----------



## Alexander (Nov 19, 2002)

we'll consider the option only if we'll have some server space problem, or speed (more difficult)

Now we heve none of these problem


----------



## drabag (Nov 19, 2002)

he he, sometimes one post is better than hundreds 
good answer Blackrose ...


----------



## KujaTheDestructo (Nov 19, 2002)

I like reading the topics, and this is my first post, but only because i don't really feel that i have anything worth contributing to any topics as of yet.


----------



## Lennart (Nov 19, 2002)

Kujathedestructor is right I read very much on this forum but I don't post a lot.


----------



## Shadow 2002 (Nov 19, 2002)

But were talking about ones who register for nothing. Thabks for cosidering it anyway Alexander. I'm gonna go see who should be deleted for an example.


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 19, 2002)

i think it should be 3 weeks with out a post


----------



## Shadow 2002 (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah I agree with G.O.D But I think about 2 - 3 weeks cause people could just 'pop in' when they see this topic.


----------



## Hovercraft (Nov 19, 2002)

well some people have joined on 24 oct and not made a single post


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Nov 19, 2002)

i'm here, since the beginning of these boards, and i don't post that much...
but i come here ALL days, to read the news, and stuff like that... when i think my post has some fundament, then i post... i don't like posting just to say "ok", or "you're right" and things like that...


----------



## Infamous Butcher (Nov 19, 2002)

Some people work, have family, and a life, and can't post a bunch of times like some of you ignorant no lifers.
Thats just the facts. Never mind how many people are on or posting, just worry about yourself. 
Enjoy what we do have here, insted of looking at the negative.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 19, 2002)

well said, lets just enjoy our times in this forum and have fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how about we delete users that haven't been back to this site within... say.... 2 months? is there a way to find out when someone has last logged in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, or we can just forget the whole thing!


----------



## springenfall (Nov 19, 2002)

GWIBBLE!!!!!!

There you go, thats my post to keep me a memeber!!

Surely having to post regularly to keep membership, takes up more server space??

I have membership and enjoy reading, visiting the site everyday, as has been said earlier, who wants to read rubbish!

Quality not Quantity!


----------



## Bossas (Nov 19, 2002)

QUOTE(Shadow 2002 @ Nov 19 2002 said:


> Hello, I think we should delete all that have not posted. They are just people who take up space for no reason. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this should be done.
> 
> -Shadow 2002-


Completely agree.
If people don't post the only thing that can be done is delete them


----------



## D2_ (Nov 19, 2002)

i believe shadow is referring to the ppl that dont contribute at all and just free-load off the things other ppl post in threads. for example a link to an awesome rom site, but yet dont say a thank you or contribute something else to the board.


----------



## Zero T (Nov 19, 2002)

Shadow 2002... you're a FUCKING MORON


----------



## Shadow 2002 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hello, I think we should delete all that have not posted. They are just people who take up space for no reason. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this should be done.

-Shadow 2002-


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 19, 2002)

QUOTE(Zero T @ Nov 19 2002 said:


> Shadow 2002... you're a FUCKING MORON


----------



## Mixx (Nov 19, 2002)

Hello, this is my 2nd post, so sue me. I enjoy reading these boards but I dont post a lot, why? because most of the time i dont have anything constructive to say. I dont think you would want people to just post random useless spam just to keep their post count up so that they can stay in the forums.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But if it must be so, then here's my post to keep me in the forum.


----------



## Peer (Nov 19, 2002)

hey i signed up when these forums started but only have 22 messages counting this one.  i don't want to get deleted


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey no fair. I have my own life and you ppl should have one too instead of posting (*)@#(*@ all day long!


----------



## wayne (Nov 19, 2002)

this is me second post and as u can tell i dont have much to say but i`m on mixx side. so if this site is just for people to post to keep in then i prob post stupid stuff just to be kept on this super site. just because we dont post doesnt mean we r not grateful.


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 19, 2002)

There could be just a easier way. I know there is a code you can put in the html. That will give a person a certain amount of time to log in. Just like IRC dalnet if you dont long in say within 30 days your account is deleted. That way its alot more FAIR than to just say well these people need to be banned and so forth. I mean even when you read 60% sign in (estimated guess)  But its just a suggestion


----------



## Alexander (Nov 19, 2002)

hey guys.. please calm down..

we are not here to judge people.. i post quite a lot, and i have my own life, some zero poster could be on line the entire day, but only glads to read the boards.

so please stop flaming.. it is pointless..

try to understand wich is GBAtemp target:
create a community with a common target, have fun, possibly with our GBA. All the other things aren't that relevant.. having hundreds of zero posters ain't that bad, remember that everyone has his point of you, someone likes to say "thank you" someone enjoys simply the board.. so please, take it easy and have fun.. read the board, and if you like post on it..


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 19, 2002)

I didnt mean nothing about that, Sorry. 

I was just making a suggestion that accually might be more polite. Than just a ban. 

Sorry though


----------



## Fearlessjay (Nov 19, 2002)

Why is this being brought up? What's the harm in letting people lurk? The Moderators have already said that it's not a problem. Theres a fair few who have got an awful lot posts from merely saying 'try Mirc' a few times a day. If you start eliminating people after not posting for a while, what happens if they were on vacation? Away from a PC for a few weeks (can happen)

I agree with Wayne, and all the other lads who posted in similar vain. Sometimes it's better to be a quiet man (Ian Duncan Smith, who was very quiet)


----------



## Alexander (Nov 19, 2002)

QUOTE(Dranzer @ Nov 19 2002 said:


> I didnt mean nothing about that, Sorry.
> 
> I was just making a suggestion that accually might be more polite. Than just a ban.
> 
> Sorry though


We appreciate


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 19, 2002)

I dont know why it has been, I just posted my thoughts and a simple suggestion frankly I dont mind. I mean they arent bothering me.
They shouldnt be bothering anyone else.. 

I just made made a simple more "POLITE" way to handle the situtation without being rude.. I really dont like that way of handling things. banning doesnt really solve nothing in the long run. Most people will just sign up to get banned. But as I said I didnt mean no disrespect.


----------



## ziggy:{) (Nov 19, 2002)

QUOTE(Zero T @ Nov 19 2002 said:


> Shadow 2002... you're a FUCKING MORON


I kinda agree with this.  B) 
I don't really see much of a point to this topic, its like it was just started to start a fight or something. I dont think we need all this ruckus in here


----------



## mouse_uk (Nov 19, 2002)

...For the guys really into this topic, pause for a minute and take a look at my membership number. 

Yes, i was actually the 17th member of this forum and this to me means nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I happen to love and respect KiVan and Alex and understand, to an extent, their objectives in regards GBATemp.

KiVan and Alex arn't stupid, they'll take action when and as it's required. As for the account holders who arn't posting, how is their lack of activity effecting you? I propose it's not, not in the slightest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So why are you bitching about such members, what have they done to you? 

Personally i don't see the problem. Nuff said


----------



## KiVan (Nov 19, 2002)

mouse uk said all the necessary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we won't delete inactive members AT ALL!
i'd rather enjoy deletin' accounts like Zero T....
one post... one insult......

some ppl really needs to grow up...

-closed


----------

